# rats with mites..



## weptyle (Sep 23, 2008)

hi 

is there any spray or any treatment that i can buy that can remove mites off the rats without affecting them.
thankyou


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont think rats can get mites, they are more likely fleas or something similar


----------



## Justdriftnby (Sep 23, 2008)

yes rats do get mites and any local pet shop have a mite spray that is suitable and doesnt affect them at all, for a total cost of about 10 bucks simply spray it on the effected areas, Mine had them on the ears and nose and if they are breeders its more than likely been introduced by a wild rodent, spread some bait around.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2008)

You can get sprays and other treaments from petshops or vets, i used a spray once when my rats had lice, it worked very well. Just dont spray any rats you are going to be using for food soon.


----------



## weptyle (Sep 23, 2008)

oh ok, would the top of descent ( cabin spray ) do the job or would that be a bit strong for the rats.
also does the mite spray affect the eyes of the rats because some of them have on their ears.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 23, 2008)

my old school had a few rats, and when thy got mites we mixed p some soapy water and got all of the rat wet as quick as possible to drown the mites, didn't work to well though!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend using anything other than a dedicated rodent mite/lice spray - 
as you would know they are meticulously clean and spend a good time grooming themselves, so any harmful chemicals on their fur will be growing straight into them

With the rodent spray at least you know it is safe to use. Most petshops carry a small bottle of it, I forget what its called but you will find it.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 23, 2008)

Found a photo for you :


----------



## weptyle (Sep 23, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> I wouldn't recommend using anything other than a dedicated rodent mite/lice spray -
> as you would know they are meticulously clean and spend a good time grooming themselves, so any harmful chemicals on their fur will be growing straight into them
> 
> With the rodent spray at least you know it is safe to use. Most petshops carry a small bottle of it, I forget what its called but you will find it.



cheers for your help vixen, just a quick question how do you apply it is it just on the areas with mites on it. thanks


----------



## Vixen (Sep 23, 2008)

weptyle said:


> cheers for your help vixen, just a quick question how do you apply it is it just on the areas with mites on it. thanks


 
Forget the exact instructions but I think you just spray it all over (obviously try and avoid getting it the eyes as much as you can though)


----------



## weptyle (Sep 24, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Forget the exact instructions but I think you just spray it all over (obviously try and avoid getting it the eyes as much as you can though)



ok thanks, will see tomorrow if i can find that product or a similar one.
cheers


----------



## sigridshurte (Sep 24, 2008)

weptyle i love your avatar ...very nice...a little bit of topic ...but very nice


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 24, 2008)

Aristopet has a product out also "Small animal mite and mange spray". Fantastic product. You will see overnight results - well not quite but you will notice their little bite sores heal and hair grows back quite fast. Might only need to spray them once or twice, spray their cages too.


----------



## snakecharma (Sep 24, 2008)

i have used a oral med from the vets 1 drop per adult rat and also seems to filter through the mothers milk and onto the babies works a treat as soon as i see any of mine with what i call 'cauliflower' ears i give each a dose and in about a week they completely healed 

i have also found that these little buggers live and thrive in the saw dust in there cages. Not too long ago i left a tub full of used saw dust (emptied all the used saw dust into 1 tub and was too lazy to empty it) when i came back 2-3 days later and picked the tub up i was blown away at the infestation, they were EVERYWHERE 

now that i change my sawdust alot more often i dont seem to have any issues so my advice is if you are going to treat them change the sawdust first and then treat and again in another week and then at week 3 this will break the cycle much like you do with mites on any reps.

hope that helps


----------



## weptyle (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for your help my snakes and snakecharma.
ill clean out the shavings then i treat them like you said charma.

im happy that you like my avatar sigrid.

cheers


----------

